
Huge Reduction in Meat Eating Essential to Avoid Environmental Breakdown - harshreality
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/oct/10/huge-reduction-in-meat-eating-essential-to-avoid-climate-breakdown
======
MrEfficiency
Is Beef the problem?

Ive seen the numbers for the Chicken + Tilapia resource usage, and it had me
convinced that beef is really the issue.

